# HYDERABAD | Waverock | 76m | 19 fl | 10 fl | U/C



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Wave Rock, Hyderabad, India​*











*Tishman Speyer *and *ICICI *Ventures unvield it’s first world class office facility named “Wave Rock” in *Hyderabad* located at Gachibowli near the Financial District. The project will have two buildings. The Wavy one with *19* floors and the smaller one with *10* floors. It was designed by world reowned architect *Pei Cobb Freed & Partners*, who designed other iconic buildings such as the Louvre Pyramid in Paris and the Bank of China in Hong Kong. It will provide *2.2 million *square feet of office space in a Special Economic Zone (SEZ).


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update:*









(C) here









(C)?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

looks very great.

is "Special Economic Zone" low tax area or what ?!


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Energy2003 said:


> is "Special Economic Zone" low tax area or what ?!


Its "No tax area".


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This is horrible. Instead of building in the length they should have gone for the height.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Not every thing has to be tall dude


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure not. But this building just seems to cry about being build in the horizontal.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

This is gonna look cool once done.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

that's a beauty


----------



## seeya14 (Mar 28, 2007)

erbse said:


> This is horrible. Instead of building in the length they should have gone for the height.


Well the concept itself says a waverock, a wavy structure... which is best represented horizontallyy...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Its beautiful.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Some more renders


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

The first phase looks about complete

copyright HydIndian


----------



## Prodigist (Jul 22, 2006)

Another Render


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

From the Project PDF on Waverock *Website:*


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a massive good looking building.


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for merging the threads mods !

Updates as on *10-8-2012*, It is being built in phases perhaps to achieve the curvature, CC myself;


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Snapped it from the Narsingi Flyover, 3.5 kms aerial distance. Dated *9-9-2012;*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Monster Rising,

CC Myself;


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

CC Myself;


----------

